# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  REP Button vanished

## Schwarzkreuz

Either I got selectively blind or I cant see teh rep button any more...?

----------


## jbgibson

Different parts of the site occasionally just fail to render.  For me, maybe one time out of thirty it's the bar of edit choices above the edit box.   I take it the rep button you are looking for is the little six-point star down by "Blog this post" below peoples' names/ awards/ etc?    It's there for me.   The fix when I don't see something is to log out, close browser, then reopen.   Or even just swapping browsers will usually do it.

----------


## RobA

The rep is also limited on a per forum basis.  For example, we recently disabled rep on the Cartographer' Choice forum as CLs were accidentally getting rep intended for the map's creators.

-Rob A>

----------

